# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Les dernires nouveauts des blogs forums

## Anomaly

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Aprs plusieurs mois de bta test entre vos mains privilgies, les blogs forums sont sur le point d'tre ouverts aux membres du Club !

C'est le moment de faire le point sur les plus rcentes volutions dont ont bnfici les nouveaux blogs forums.

La principale nouveaut des blogs forums est la possibilit qu'a un billet blog de se retrouver publi sur le portail d'une rubrique de Developpez.com. Les billets les plus intressants auront alors une visibilit dmultiplie grce  un accs direct depuis une rubrique et une prsentation identique  celle des actualits publies sur le site. Vous pouvez facilement voir depuis les blogs si un billet a t publi sur un portail grce au tag [Actualit] en noir apparaissant avant le titre.

Les billets les plus intressants seront slectionns par les responsables de rubrique, mais vous pouvez galement facilement proposer vous mme votre billet en tant qu'actualit grce au lien [Proposer en actualit] disponible  droite du lien pour diter un billet afin d'attirer l'attention des responsables. Bien entendu, rien ne garantit que votre billet sera effectivement publi. ;-)

----------

